#ubuntu-au 2011-04-25
<Compacthack> AZghjk
<Compacthack> 61
<hot_wheelz> Hi guys
<ikt> heya hot_wheelz :)
<hot_wheelz> what's up with this http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_mobile_uffda&num=1
<ikt> *clicks*
<ikt> oh yeah I saw that
<hot_wheelz> ikt crap isn't 
<ikt> yeah it's a bit bad
<ikt> i'm still reading
<ikt> 4 pages
<ikt> yeah it's quite bad especially for ubuntu
<ikt> as they no longer do netbook edition
<hot_wheelz> it seems completely stupid to have a regression like that what are they thinking?
<hot_wheelz> it will efect all distros because it's in the kernel right?
<head_victim> ikt: I wonder if the author filed a bug
<hot_wheelz> head_victim the author of the article you mean right?
<head_victim> Yeah
<head_victim> On an unrelated matter - http://www.catchoftheday.com.au/smallfish_info.php?products_id=26427 a nice little android touchpad
<hot_wheelz> head_victim i think more info can be found in his twitter feed
<ikt> head_victim: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hot_wheelz> lubotu2 do you think they will fix it?
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hot_wheelz> sorry
<ikt> lol
<ikt> yeah they will fix it
<ikt> from what I can see 11.10 has nothing special in it
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: depends on what is causing the issue, if it's required for some other thing to work I'd say not immediately, but if it's a simple "oh we put that check in the wrong box" it will be fixed pretty quick.
<ikt> it will mostly be about making unity tight
<head_victim> ikt: sounds like a reasonable goal though, update packages and get unity to a refined desktop
<ikt> hot_wheelz: also technically this isn't a buntu issue
<ikt> it's got to do with the kernel
<hot_wheelz> ikt yeah i know
<ikt> During the Linux 2.6.38 kernel development, a regression was introduced causing systems to burn through significantly more power.
<ikt> head_victim: yeah it's a good plan
<ikt> there have been a lot of regressions in .38 I've noticed
<head_victim> ikt: that is one expensive hard drive
<head_victim> On the ML
<ikt> yup
<ikt> but speed is obscene
<ikt> you could get a 4TB drive
<ikt> that if you drop you lose 4TB worth of data
<head_victim> Only if you don't backup
<hot_wheelz> but it should be fixed eventually right
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: something like that would definitely be being looked at.
<hot_wheelz> cool\
<ikt> i'm surprised they didn't catch this during the rc's
<hot_wheelz> ikt me too
<hot_wheelz> gtg guys catchya
<hot_wheelz> happy easter
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-26
<ikt> anyone had fun with bacula?
<hot_wheelz> ikt Are you around?
<ikt> yea
<ikt> sup?
<hot_wheelz> you said this was fixed in natty didn't you? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1691356
<ikt> hrmm
<ikt> I don't think so
<ikt> just checking
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/522998
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 522998 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "XHCI (USB 3.0) kernel Module Prevents Suspend" [Medium,Fix released]
<ikt> looks fixed
<hot_wheelz> cool thanks for confirming mate
<ikt> :>
<hot_wheelz> ikt did you see what Michael Larabel said about  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Confirmed]
<hot_wheelz> he said "it appears though there's at least two commits impacting the power consumption but are pointing to mm fallout."
<ikt> :/
<ikt> I'm just closing my eyes and waiting for 11.10
<hot_wheelz> what is he referring to when he says that?
<ikt> mm commits
<ikt> one sec
<hot_wheelz> ikt what is mm though - sorry :-)
<ikt> memory management subsystem
<ikt> i thought it was part of the -mm tree
<ikt> but that doesn't exist any more by the looks of it
<ikt> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTM3NQ
<hot_wheelz> ikt ah ok
<ikt> it looks like the guy who runs phoronix has been doing some investigating
<ikt> and he's found another power regression
<hot_wheelz> ikt yes it seems that way doesn't it?
<ikt> :(
<hot_wheelz> any idea what it's about this time?
<hot_wheelz> i'm just watching his feed
<ikt> yeahI saw that as well
<ikt> I think they're hyping it just a bit though
<ikt> Linux Kernel Power Bug Now High Importance In Ubuntu
<ikt> A lot of bugs are set to high importance
<hot_wheelz> ikt you don't want it to chew your battery though
<hot_wheelz> ikt 2mins ago he said "It should be be fixed now according to he's feed right?
<ikt> hmm
<ikt> apparently he tweets twice or something
<ikt> I doubt either of these things will be fixed for days
<ikt> it doesn't really affect me to much because I run lubuntu on my netbook
<hot_wheelz> ok that's strange why would he do that I wonder
<ikt> https://twitter.com/#!/NomDuClavier/status/62699020795121664
<hot_wheelz> like i said strange
<hot_wheelz> you guys seen this http://edubuntu.org/vmmanager
<hot_wheelz> can anyone confirm if the Logitech MX5500 revolution still requires some hacking to get to working in ubuntu
<hot_wheelz> is the following still required in natty http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860707
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: I have the mx5500 but I run through a KVM that strips out all the multimedia key stuff anyway.
<hot_wheelz> head_victim last i heard inorder to get the hotkeys to work you would have to edit hotkeys.conf that was as of 9.10 i think
<hot_wheelz> i'll check back in with you guys tomorrow :-)
<head_victim> Just a quick note - #ubuntu-release-party is now open for anyone interested
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-27
<head_victim> sagaci: gettomg all excited about Natty?
<sagaci> head_victim, yeah... it's a great release
<head_victim> It's definitely a "game changer" that has people talking
<sagaci> since I've actually contributed a tid-bit, ie. translations
<sagaci> and a couple of failed package builds
<sagaci> yeah, I'm really digging unity
<head_victim> I really need to try it out :/
<head_victim> I'm just so flat out with work and applying for new jobs on top I've hardly had any time at all this cycle for ANY testing
<sagaci> it might take a little bit to get used to but i'm glad I didn't throw it away at first hiccup a couple of months ago
<sagaci> yeah fair enough
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I forgot to chase you up, did those flood relief PC people want business cards or install CDs to give out with them? If so an approximate number would be good.
<head_victim> sagaci: that's the impression I get from a lot of people, the people who hate it only have used it for a short period of time.
<sagaci> hopefully oneiric is stable enough to be granted an RC release
<head_victim> Those that persevere have nothing but praise.
<head_victim> LTS ?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I haven't heard anything back yet
<head_victim> blahdeblah: no worries, just didn't want you to think I'd forgotten about it.
<sagaci> it's basically everything I wanted, done for me
<sagaci> head_victim, no, a beta and release candidate release, not just beta 1 and beta 2
<head_victim> sagaci: that's why I love Ubuntu, in that exact sentence. I don't want to have to spend days organising my stuff, I want it to just work.
<head_victim> Ah yeah I realised what you meant about 2 seconds after I hit enter (I've been awake over 24 hours now)
<head_victim> Will be interesting to see the turnout to the release parties.
<sagaci> it looks integrated, with the font, launcher, dash is schweet, global menu works for everything I need it to (hopefully for 90% of apps by 11.10)
<sagaci> you can change between all top right menus now
<sagaci> without having to skip over calendar which has always annoyed me
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah I'm just worried about 2d for this old clunker and how it will look beside the main pc with 3d
<sagaci> yeah
<head_victim> I use synergy so it's been fairly easy to set up Lubuntu and Ubuntu with similar themes to make it all gel
<sagaci> but the great thing is, it's still all the same underneath, so if you happen to not like Unity, you can always install another DE
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah, I'm pretty boring, I'm the type to barely change a wallpaper (who even looks at those anyway, I always have programs open covering it)
 * head_victim shamelessly plugs #ubuntu-release-party again
<sagaci> I change the wallpaper, the default ones in with natty are lovely
<head_victim> Yeah the only part I ever see is the background to the conky session I run
<sagaci> head_victim, is it out yet
<head_victim> !isitout
<lubotu2> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<sagaci> lol
<head_victim> Apparently not :P
<sagaci> i'm joking
<sagaci> love these couple of days
<head_victim> Yeah and I go back to work tomorrow :/
<head_victim> The release party is actually before one of my night shifts but I'm still going to go
<sagaci> head_victim: ping
<head_victim> sagaci: here for a short bit
<sagaci> head_victim: do you know what the go is with the contributor numbers for the -au translations? I mean, it was at 81 when I first looked at it a couple of months ago, now it's 77. Do you have to stay active to be regarded as a contributor?
<jfer> hi
<jfer> did anyone read my post on the mailing list?
<head_victim> sagaci: I think it's to do with old strings being replaced so older contribs are dropping off
<head_victim> jfer: the tor one?
<sagaci> just read it then
<jfer> how did you find it?
<jfer> would you agree that the community documentation needs a bit of work?
<head_victim> jfer: community documentation ALWAYS needs work :/
<head_victim> And from what I understand the documentation community seems to be moving away from wiki like pages to Mallard stuff
<somethinginteres> hi all, I am trying to connect to my iPad through the Network using the Wifi sharing aspect of Goodreader. See: http://www.goodreader.net/gr-man-tr-wifi.html I can see my iPad in Network but I can't access it,  I'm getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/599649/ I've asked in all the bigger channels but no such luck. Someone asked if I had firewall disabled and such but I've not set that up per se, not sure if ubuntu
<somethinginteres>  comes with a default. tried opening port 8080 on the router, still no dice
<head_victim> somethinginteres: is the ipad locked down to not allow that?
<somethinginteres> head_victim: not according to the application (linked above) the feature is standard and an offical non-jailbroken app. It specifically mentions Ubuntu as being usable
<head_victim> Is the domain meant to be local?
<head_victim> Just checking it's not a left over default
<somethinginteres> head_victim: absolutely no idea. I just clicked on the iPad in Network which is what the apps FAQ said to do and the error came up. So whatever values it spits out were done auto if that makes any sense :)
<head_victim> somethinginteres: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-251761.html suggests it's firewall related, be that on the computer or on the ipad I'm not sure
<somethinginteres> head_victim: hmm afaik the ipad can't be firewalled itself. So it has to be my router though, I have no idea what to do to resolve the issue in terms of what to unblock. I've allowed port 8080 and it's made no difference
<somethinginteres> head_victim: the iPad is connected to the wifi and browsing etc works though ping doesn't seem to work on the IP address
<head_victim> somethinginteres: I would have thought it more the computer or the ipad than the router, the router is the gateway to the net not the gateway to each device
<head_victim> somethinginteres: if ping isn't working are you using device names or IPs, if you're using names I'd suggest pinging the IP, if that works then you just need to add the details to /etc/hosts and you're away
<OfficiallyPC> I don't know if anyone asked this, but when will the Natty be released because it's 3 AM over here and it's not there yet.
<head_victim> Aww, if anyone else is interested on when it will be released #ubuntu-release-party usually gets told pretty early on. I wouldn't expect it for about 12 - 16 hours yet though.
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-28
<ikt> is there a channel for ubuntu + 1?
<ikt> but not #ubuntu+1
<ikt> it's like releaseparty or something
<valorin> Try #ubuntu-release-party
<ikt> cheers
<valorin> No worries :)
<ikt> some chat in #ubuntu-release-party, there's also your ubuntu loco channels
<ikt> wops
<ikt> valorin, are you in here often?
<valorin> ikt, on and off depending on what I am doing each day
<valorin> I am also very guilty of lurking and not posting much
<juzzy_> hello! how might i update from 11.04 beta to 11.04 the official release?
<somethinginteres> juzzy_: as long as you run updates from the update manage you can be sure you're version is final 
<somethinginteres> juzzy_: !release
<juzzy_> IS it safe to uninstall FGLRX
<borisagrees> hello is there anyone here who can help me
<head_victim> Evening all
<head_victim> Everyone a little excited?
<sagaci> head_victim: not really, what's the occasion?
<head_victim> sagaci: I assume you be trolling?
<head_victim> :P
<ikt> a little bit
<ikt> this is my like 6th release so I'm kinda eh
<head_victim> This could be my 10th?
<ikt> can't be that exciting anymore :P
<ikt> and yeah I'm up to about 10 as well it seems
<ikt> first ubuntu was 7.04
<head_victim> I was introduced around 5.10
<head_victim> I played around with distros up until 7.10 then stuck with Ubuntu from then on
<head_victim> And it would seem I'm going to miss the release because I'm exhausted. If anyone on ubuntu-announce feel free to forward on the official release announcement to the team when it happens :)
<ikt> i'll prob be watching qanda
<ikt> and playing wow :/'
<head_victim> Wow is the devil. Oh and sorry for the overly formal response on that Lubuntu bug but wasn't really awake when I sent it.
<ikt> that's ok
<ikt> wow is the devil
<ikt> i like it
<head_victim> But yeah, there is currently a beta2, soon to be 11.04
<ikt> sweet
<head_victim> It's my current distro of choice for P4 hardware and older
<ikt> i'll chuck 11.04 on my netbook when it's out
<head_victim> It runs ok on the wife's less than 1ghz celeron craptop fine
<head_victim> Currently using 516MB ram on this p4 3.2 prescott machine with firefox, update manager, skype, amsn, xchat, conky and a few other bits and bobs.
<sagaci> head_victim: downloaded it off aarnet?
<head_victim> sagaci: I just did the daily rsync of aarnet
<head_victim> It's not official yet though to my knowledge
<sagaci> cdimage.ubuntu.com, must be upload it all now
<sagaci> uploading*
<head_victim> Apparently there's a final bug?
<sagaci> i downloaded a final image from aarnet so i'll wait and md5 it when it's on the website
<sagaci> before I reinstall
<head_victim> Ah so you were the reason my sync was only at 2MB, stealing all my bandwidth :P
<head_victim> Well I'm out for the night, see you in the morning if you're still up at 4
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-29
<somethinginteres> friend is complaining that Unity is slow on his laptop how can he install Unity 2D stable? 
<ikt> how did everyones upgrade go?
<somethinginteres> ikt: in progress. Gotta back everything up now :) 
<ikt> nice
<ikt> brb
<somethinginteres> ikt: I forgot my internet is super slow. Just gonna d/l it at the Elephant
<ikt> wish I could go, flat broke ftl :/
 * ikt continues searching seek for more jobs to send cv to
<somethinginteres> ikt: bummer. 
<ikt> it's amazing how many entry level jobs want exchange and active directory support
<ikt> Part of me is going to hate supporting it, but it can't be that hard
<somethinginteres> ikt: I have no idea about either of those :) 
<somethinginteres> at The Elephant for the release party, so far party of two :P
<head_victim> I've rsynced again tonight, so I have a full repository. Would anyone be interested in me bringing that on external USB to the Brisbane release party?
<head_victim> Is Nathaniel in here?
<head_victim> Oh if anyone is interested there is a REALLY beta help guide for unity currently at http://doc.ubuntu.com/~mdke/natty/
<bradm> head_victim: how are you enjoying unity? :)
<head_victim> bradm: I will find out when I install it *whistles*
<head_victim> This cycle I've been crazy busy with work, job hunting and other real life stuff so testing went out the window :/
<head_victim> This PC I'm about to update actually is Lubuntu
<bradm> ahh, right
<head_victim> My real Ubuntu is only 10.04 I think but I'm not certain what it is :/
<head_victim> The about says it's 10.04
<head_victim> So an upgrade to 11.04 would be trickier
<bradm> my laptop has done lucid -> maverick -> natty, all going thru the beta cycles as well
<head_victim> Yeah, I wonder if 10.04 > 11.04 is possible without 10.10
<bradm> I thought it was supported to just go one, not sure
<head_victim> Yeah that's what I was worried about
<blahdeblah> I'm pretty sure 10.04 > 11.04 is not supported
<blahdeblah> You might get it to work by running the upgrade manually rather than using the scripts, but if it breaks, you would have to muck about with fixing it manually.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah I might wait until I have plenty of time for that one
<bradm> if it breaks you'll get to keep both pieces
<head_victim> bradm: hahah thanks?
<blahdeblah> bradm: You get that anyway, no matter what upgrade you do.
<bradm> blahdeblah: indeed.  unless you give us money I guess
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I've usually found that upgrading two releases in quick succession is not a big problem.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah I"ve never upgraded though, I usually just wait for a hardware failure and fresh install
<bradm> other than the bandwidth requirements I guess
<head_victim> bradm: I have a local copy of the entire Ubuntu repository on the lan here ;)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: You took the words right out of my mouth. ;-)
<bradm> well, there you go
<head_victim> blahdeblah: which ones?
<bradm> I just use my ISP's mirror
<head_victim> bradm: I love aarnet and telstra
<head_victim> I decided to see if telstra would complain about it if I downloaded 600 gb of unmetered data in 2 days. Never heard a word.
<blahdeblah> I love AARNet; Telstra - not so much.  :-P
<head_victim> blahdeblah and I were working on a project that one day would have a use for a local lan repository, it's still to happen
<blahdeblah> project is a bit of an overstatement...
<blahdeblah> idea, perhaps
<head_victim> blahdeblah: heh well idea then. It will happen, just a matter of when
<bradm> cool
<bradm> I can't justify mirroring it locally for 2 machines, easier to just use my ISP's mirror which is free traffic
<head_victim> bradm: it was more a "I wonder if this will get me in trouble" thing to start with.
<head_victim> And was curious how quick I could download stuff over sustained periods
<bradm> nice.
<head_victim> I sustained 20GB an hour via rsync
<bradm> not too shabby
<head_victim> Unfortunately aarnet seem to be about the only site to max that out though
<Bulldog2010> hey all i have a scanner error in 11.04 worked fine in 10.10 who should i report it to please
<head_victim> Bulldog2010: hey, what sort of scanner and what sort of error?
<Bulldog2010> brother 
<Bulldog2010> Lintian check results for /tmp/brscan2-0.2.5-1.amd64.deb:
<Bulldog2010> E: brscan2: maintainer-address-missing Brother Industries, Ltd.
<Bulldog2010> Error: Failed to open 'brother2:bus6;dev1':Invalid arguement.
<Bulldog2010> thats all the inf ive got
<head_victim> What model of Brother?
<Bulldog2010> mfc 210c
<head_victim> Bulldog2010: sorry still looking around a bit for you
<head_victim> Bulldog2010: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5976666/the_retail_detail_brother_releases.html is the best I can find other than that I'd think about filing a bug on launchpad
<head_victim> Bulldog2010: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793 has some pointers (just start on the last page or you'll be reading 4 year old information on the front)
<Bulldog2010> ok thanks mate
<head_victim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/brother-lpr-drivers-extra that would be the place to log a bug if all else fails
<head_victim> Bulldog2010: did any of that work?
<hot_wheelz> anyone elese notice that packages seem to fail to install via s\w centre or is it just me?
<Bulldog2010> na
<Bulldog2010> yea me too
<head_victim> Since you upgraded?
<hot_wheelz> head_victim yeah
<Bulldog2010> i did a complete reinstall
<Bulldog2010> thats where i got the first error
<hot_wheelz> i installeed from iso
<Bulldog2010> yea me to
<hot_wheelz> Bulldog2010 did it fail then
<Bulldog2010> yea
<hot_wheelz> what's up guys
<sagaci> unity looks great on a 24" monitor
<head_victim> sagaci: any idea on the software center issues?
<Bulldog2010> followed the instructions on the brother web site worked perfect installing the .deb files in 10.10 come 11.04 .deb files seam to comtain an error but they are the same file
<head_victim> hot_wheelz & Bulldog2010 it's not just because there's too many people hammering the servers and it's taking a while?
<hot_wheelz> head_victim ubuntu-restricted hplip and skype just to name a few all fail via s\w centre
<Bulldog2010> na  im using the s\w center to install the .deb files but it says there is a error in the file
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: what sort of error?
<Bulldog2010> Lintian check results for /tmp/brscan2-0.2.5-1.amd64.deb:
<Bulldog2010> E: brscan2: maintainer-address-missing Brother Industries, Ltd.
<hot_wheelz> just like package failed to install
<hot_wheelz> Bulldog2010 right?
<Bulldog2010> right
<head_victim> Bulldog2010: sorry I can only suggest having a google, I've not seen that sort of error before.
<Bulldog2010> it only happens with 11.04
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: if it's just timing out it might be the servers are overloaded, I'd suggest pointing to a local mirror
<Bulldog2010> worked fine in 10.10
<hot_wheelz> head_victim like iinet rather than the main server?
<head_victim> Bulldog2010: yeah sorry, I really don't know unless someone else has had issues like ti and posted them online
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: exactly
<hot_wheelz> ok
<hot_wheelz> head_victim i'll report back shortly
<hot_wheelz> head_victim one other thing
<head_victim> hot_wheelz: shoot, I have to head off REALLY soon
<head_victim> :D
<hot_wheelz> should i install the nvidia 3d or normal drivers
<head_victim> I generally use nvidia proprietary drivers 
<hot_wheelz> propriety
<head_victim> Others might suggest otherwise but I've found them the best to "Just work"
<hot_wheelz> head_victim ok
<head_victim> Ok well I have to head off for the evening, I'll hopefully see some of you tomorrow at the Brisbane release party :)
<hot_wheelz> head_victim see ya
<hot_wheelz> Bulldog2010
<hot_wheelz> what head_victim suggested about changing the mirror worked for me :-)
<sagaci> i'm getting an error too
<Bulldog2010> yea mate
<sagaci> not that one
<sagaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600684/
<Bulldog2010> help 
<Bulldog2010> how do i remove a bug from launchpad please
<Bulldog2010> moved to au-chat
<Nozy> will update to 11.04
<Nozy> works ok 
<somethinginteres> Nozy: I like it. I would recommend reading the usability benchmark results from April 2011 to avoid some common confusion http://design.canonical.com/2011/04/unity-benchmark-usability-april-2011/
<somethinginteres> Nozy: e.g. System Settings can be accessed from the "Power" menu
<Nozy> is that was its call Power Menu 
<Nozy> its  a nice change 
<Nozy> I like it 
<juzzy__> hey, ive updated to 11.04 - how may I place a my old weather widget dock thing onto the upper bar again??
<juzzy_> HELP! all my file folder try to open with gedit text editor!
<head_victim> juzzy_: did you get it sorted? If not have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1690531 which should help
<head_victim> Aw :/
#ubuntu-au 2011-04-30
<brez> hey, if I have server_reconnect_time set to 0, will this stop irssi from reconnecting on disconnect?
<brez> err wrong window
<head_victim> brez: not sure, haven't had the pleasure of irssi yet
<brez> head_victim: all good, thanks -- pasted this in the wrong channel.
<brez> why don't you use irssi?
<head_victim> No worries, I've found xchat suits my needs better. Until I have a need for screen+irssi I'll stick to xchat
<gorilla> head_victim: use irssi!
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Use pidgin + dircproxy! :-)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I was going to but dirc doesnt support multi connections.
<brez> x-chat is ugly :-)
<head_victim> Hah at least we all have options we like ;)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Why would you need multiple connections?
<blahdeblah> (Not to mention you could just run two instances of dircproxy on different ports.)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: so when I'm out and about my one at home stays connected and I can connect with my mobile or whatever
<blahdeblah> The whole point of dircproxy is that you can connect no matter where you are so you only need one connection.  Like having IMAP instead of POP.
<brez> you can do that with irssi :-)
<head_victim> I'm currently whipping up some 11.04 CDs for the release party :D
<brez> I guess I live the console look
<blahdeblah> brez: Yes, but irssi is like poking your eyes out with a blunt pencil.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: yeah but I don't want to disconnect my one at home just so I can use it on my mobile as well
<brez> blahdeblah: how so?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: nice analogy ;)
<brez> head_victim: installing 11.04 now.
<head_victim> CRAP look at the time
<head_victim> I should be leaving
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you coming in?
<blahdeblah> brez: Chat is just one of those things that doesn't make sense to do in console mode.  Like word processing & web browsing.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Sorry man, but i'm not gonna make it today.  Just too much on my plate.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: that's ok I'm just hoping it's more than me. James said he's coming so at least there should be 2 of us ;)
<brez> where is this 'launch party'
<head_victim> brez: what city do you live in?
<brez> SA :p
<gorilla> SA is not a city! :-P
<brez> Adelaide
<brez> what ever!
<brez> I had the pre-typed!
<brez> it*
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au
<head_victim> I know there's one planned for Adelaide not sure when and where
<brez> all good, I'm happy just to download it and use it :-)
<gorilla> It's at the Elephant Pub in town.. I think.
<brez> The Elephant in SA?
<blahdeblah> brez: I gave my previous comments as an avowed command line addict.  I have 10 windows open right now, some running screen, and i spent all of yesterday afternoon scripting in bash for a client using vim.  But i can't handle IRC in a text window.  (Not to mention that pidgin does google talk, twitter, and identi.ca as well.)
<gorilla> brez: It used to be called the Elephant and Wheelbarrow... they later dropped the wheelbarrow part (not enough room???)
<brez> gorilla: it's pretty small. cheap drinks.
<brez> blahdeblah: each to their own I guess, I used to use xchat, but find irssi alot more suitable for me
<head_victim> ALrighty well I'm off
<blahdeblah> Say hi to everyone for me, head_victim
<head_victim> If anyone gets on from the pancake manor in Brisbane tellt hem I'm coming, just be 10 - 15 mins late ;)
<head_victim> blahdeblah: will do :)
<brez> blahdeblah: I only use irc, I don't use gtalk/twitter/msn 
<blahdeblah> I never used twitter until this year, but man do i depend on it now.
<blahdeblah> With selective following, you can get all of the news you want, and very little noise
<brez> I don't get it, really. I downloaded it on my iPhone, and used it for a day, then deleted it.
<brez> only social medium I use is facebook.
<blahdeblah> I only follow people who tweet about technical stuff, mostly Linux & networking
<blahdeblah> And if they tweet too much, i turn them off
<brez> lol
<brez> most ISP use twitter nowadays.
<blahdeblah> Almost all tech companies
<blahdeblah> I follow a few of them for updates & stuff.
<blahdeblah> Mostly i follow independent technologists who comment about their work, though
<brez> I used to help manage the telstra account a few years ago.
#ubuntu-au 2011-05-01
 * gorilla needs more room on his media server :-/
<ikt> gorilla, how is it setup? raid 5 or lvm?
<head_victim> Morning all
<head_victim> Photos of a couple of the release parties are up at http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntuau/pool/with/5677318616/ for anyone who is interested
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-23
<airtonix> exciting news about new linux games developments
<airtonix> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/04/nekro-new-randomly-generated-action.html
<sagaci> lol @ quantal quetzal
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-24
<head_victim> sagaci: time for a quick pm?
<sagaci> yup
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-25
<blahdeblah> Anyone just upgraded to Thunderbird 11 on Lucid?
<blahdeblah> Mine is hanging every time i open it. :-(
<sagaci> I swear I just had an ubuntu packages search extension for chrome and now it's "updated" to a debian package search
<sagaci> ah, it's debian or ubuntu, sad you can't have both
<sagaci> release day
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-26
<md_5> No release party for melbourne :( so sad
 * benonsoftware would've set one up if he had the time
<md_5> where about are you benonsoftware ?
<benonsoftware> md_5: Melbourne
<md_5> East/west/north/south
<md_5> ;s
<benonsoftware> East :P
<md_5> same ;s
<head_victim> md_5: still time to organise one :)
<head_victim> Daniel set one up just today
<md_5> heh. no
<md_5> ;p
<head_victim> Better yet, come up to Brisbane to share ours :D
<md_5> brisbane gets all the ubuntu fun.
<head_victim> We're lucky to have multiple people to share the organising duties.
<head_victim> Cary, James, Chris, myself and others I've probably forgotten names of (sorry!) all pitching in makes them all so easy.
<head_victim> Seems all the cool kids are already over in #ubuntu-release-party
<head_victim> It is kinda interesting to see the number of Aussies in there that perhaps don't even know we're here
<ikt> lol
<benonsoftware> head_victim: I know, I found a coupple Aussies in #ubuntu-offtopic yesterday
<ikt> that's the same problem I had with ubuntu forums
<ikt> so many aussies, tried to herd them towards us :(
<head_victim> ikt: yeah pretty much, we need towork on ways to become more obvious.
<head_victim> benonsoftware: I hope you pointed them here subtly :)
<benonsoftware> head_victim: No, I might next time :P
<head_victim> Hah, about as subtle as a brick to the face ;)
<benonsoftware> lol
<ikt> that's how we do things in straylia
<benonsoftware> So much lag :/
<ikt> i'm hoping it's released in the next hour or so :s
<ikt> download from the data centre next to me
<ikt> put it onto the data centre in france and watch the upload speeds soar
<benonsoftware> I have to wait to download it :(
<head_victim> ikt: hah good luck ;)
<ikt> lol
<head_victim> I haven't set up my repo since the installfest :/
<ikt> benonsoftware, feel your pain, deal with customers on 3g all the time :(
<head_victim> I can see it's going to be a hundred or two gb to update it :/
 * benonsoftware has to wait for APC to release it on their cover DVD
<sagaci> any sooper secret iso links yet?
<sagaci> 8:15 UTC time
<Befficient> ikt mind I ask where you work?
<benonsoftware> Err, I am now hating the myschools website
<head_victim> benonsoftware: only now?
<head_victim> sagaci: ready to hit up aarnet?
<sagaci> yeah, just going to get the desktop and server of ubuntu and lu and ku
<benonsoftware> head_victim: What? Me only hating the myschools website now?
<sagaci> 64-bits worth
<head_victim> sagaci: they do Lu on aarnet now?
<sagaci> no
<head_victim> benonsoftware: yeah, I thought most people disliked it from the start.
<sagaci> but I have enough quota
<head_victim> I can see jellyware getting some requests lined up over the next couple of days.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Yeah, this is the 2nd time I've used it, first time was when it was released
<ikt> Befficient, internode
<Befficient> ikt, Thought so
<Befficient> I guessed either ii or Node.
<Befficient> Well, same thing now lol
<ikt> lol :(
<sagaci> official store cd's preorder goes out on the 7th MAY
<ikt> think I might do overtime tonight
<sagaci> May*
<Befficient> Yah ikt I feel the pain
 * benonsoftware loves WeeChat
<Befficient> I know certain people say that Node will stay the same, but I know for a fact they won't
<head_victim> sagaci: the loco has already got it's order in :) Just hope we find ways of distributing them well
<sagaci> I bought a pack of 20 along with keyring, and two shirts
<Befficient> Node will change
<Befficient> It's the way iiNet works
<Befficient> Always has been
<sagaci> it's my way of spreading, just "donating" $20 and getting the proper thing
<sagaci> "proper" thing being a cardboard CD case
<Befficient> Everyone I know who works / worked at at WestNet etc, they all hate iiNet.
 * benonsoftware has rang up Internode a couple times
<Befficient> Their systems etc
<benonsoftware> I think it's the only ISP that is cheap
<sagaci> internode isn't cheap !
<head_victim> sagaci: yep, everytime I felt like donating I did a store order. Their bags are pretty good
<sagaci> not nowadays
<Befficient> sagaci, Internode is good
<sagaci> true
<Befficient> The network is excellent
<Befficient> iinet's isn't
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Cheap compared to what I pay for
<sagaci> and their stance on filtering is awesome
<Befficient> The problem with Node now is that iiNet will touch and destroy what Internode was
<Befficient> Whether now or later
<Befficient> Just look at WestNet :)
<Befficient> And the others
<ikt> Befficient, depends, has been saying since day 1 that we won't, he really wants the two to stay separate, as iinet is targetting the general population, whereas node are trying to target the geekier side of things
 * head_victim is a Telstra fanboy
<ikt> simon*
<ikt> you should be ashamed head_victim !
<head_victim> Meh, I can't get what I'm on anywhere else and it's been good to me so why not I say :)
 * benonsoftware hits head_victim
<Befficient> ikt, Well... iiNet has done it before, where the ISP they aquired "wouldn't change" etc, and later on they are just part of ii now
<Befficient> However....
<Befficient> I do have faith in Mr Hackett.
<Befficient> Mr ii, however.....
<Befficient> Mr ii is very cunning
<ikt> he is
<ikt> also a funny bloke
<sagaci> he's uses macs
<ikt> compared westnet to internode
<sagaci> wow, I screwed that
<ikt> average westnet customer is mid40's
<ikt> lives in the sticks
<Befficient> One of the big things with ii that I and others have is that their pipes etc, aren't really that good.
<Befficient> Node's are
<Befficient> ii's aren't, yet ii charges a lot for an ISP that isn't that good
<chu> Hey all.
<benonsoftware> head_victim: The other Aussie 
<head_victim> Evening chu
<Befficient> Half the problem the WestNet guys have is that ii got Westnet to use all of ii's routing and systems.... and ahh.... well they aren't really good
<chu> elky: Still in #ubuntu-au! You *must*, in some sense, still consider yourself an Aussie! <3
<Befficient> Hi chu
<chu> Hey Befficient, head_victim
<head_victim> chu: once an Aussie, always an Aussie 
<chu> Where are we all located? What is the relationship to ubuntu? Apart from elky/benonsoftware, not sure I have ever spoken to some of you guys.
<chu> Good to see a few active Aussies though.
 * head_victim is in Brisbane
<benonsoftware> :)
<chu> Nice, Brisbane :)
 * benonsoftware feels weired searching song lyrics up :P
<Befficient> So... any guess's on when LTS will release?
<head_victim> Befficient: I reckon sometime in the next 24 hours would be about right
<Befficient> lol
<chu> I thought it would be today?
<chu> I'm so far out of the loop it's not funny.
<Befficient> Well it's only just after 9:30am UTC
<Befficient> Mu guess is..... 3PM?
<Befficient> UTC
<Befficient> *UCT
<head_victim> Trying so hard not to troll the release-party channel
<chu> Haha
<chu> I should join #ubuntu-release-party!
<Befficient> Ahh they arne't that bad
<benonsoftware> +1
<sagaci> should be in the early hours of our friday morning
<chu> 6 hours+?
<chu> (as a lower bound)
<sagaci> well 10.10 was "released" at 10:10 UTC
<chu> Good point.
<head_victim> Ok, I'm sick as a dog and need to be awake at 3am. I'll see some of you then, otherwise I'll catch you all around
<chu> 12:04 UTC
<head_victim> Make sure you get to your local release party if there is one.
<benonsoftware> See ya head_victim 
<chu> I don't think we have release parties here.
<benonsoftware> and get better!
<chu> But, see you later.
<sagaci> wonder how the Adelaide release party is goin
<head_victim> chu: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au for all the details of upcoming events
<ikt> thinking about what to do after 12.04 is released
<ikt> already running it on a bunch of computers
<sagaci> ikt: reinstall?
<ikt> hah
<ikt> https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntu
<ikt> mere hours away??
<chu> After 12.04 comes out, it's all about installing a minimal base, setting up stumpwm, emacs and conkeror.
<ikt> emac!
<ikt> how do you use it, it's so horrible
 * ikt starts vi vs emacs war
<sagaci> e-mac
<chu> ikt: How is it horrible? :x
<benonsoftware> lol
<sagaci> i prefer vi
<sagaci> vim
<ikt> vim ftw
<ikt> see it even rhymes
<benonsoftware> +1
<sagaci> ikt, must be good
<sagaci> looks to be out
<ikt> can't get torrent
<ikt> not authorised error
<ikt> Tracker: [Failure reason \"Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.\"]
<sagaci> ikt, just wget it
<ikt> trying to set an upload record though
<sagaci> ahhh, release day... no updates available
 * md_5 slaps aarnet
<sagaci> hmmm, torrent file was legit
<sagaci> md_5 aarnet slaps you back
<md_5> awe
<md_5> They finally fixed the debian sid mirror though
<md_5> never replied to my email about it weeks back :(
<sagaci> evening jaddi27 
<jaddi27> hi sagaci
<jaddi27> not too long now until precise becomes 12.04
<sagaci> jaddi27, it's out
<sagaci> I just rebooted into a clean install on my laptop
<jaddi27> really? the ubuntu website doesn't show it as out
<sagaci> of course it says that :P
<jaddi27> i will check aarnet
<sagaci> it's out there
<jaddi27> yep
<jaddi27> so, is 64bit still fine to use?
<jaddi27> haven't had any problems with 11.10 64bit, apart from google dart (which is not built for 64bit)
<jaddi27> sagaci, do you have a separate home partition to the rest of the install? If so (or if you know about it), is it fine to just wipe the 11.10 on the root partition and replace it with 12.04, keeping all the /home data?
<jaddi27> i think it should be, but this is the first time i have upgraded with a separate /home
<jaddi27> or would it be fine to just update the current install?
<sagaci> you can do it with a separate /home
<jaddi27> ok
<jaddi27> i presume clean install is better than upgrade?
<md_5> yes
<jaddi27> md_5, have you updated yet?
<md_5> its not on aarnet
<md_5> jaddi27 I will tomorrow, using it on my new laptop for the 1st time
<md_5> yes it is actually (silly cache)
<jaddi27> that sounds good. what laptop is it?
<md_5> jaddi27 sagaci     I am waiting for later because there have been re seeds of the imgaes in the past
<md_5> jaddi27   xps15z
<md_5> I need to disable apic to make it boot (on beta 2 at least)
<Befficient> So much Aussie hate :(
<md_5> 11.10 required disabling acpi which rendered it unusuable
<jaddi27> md_5, should be a good laptop
<Befficient> I dislike smearing Ubuntu's good name in hatrid
<md_5> jaddi27 yeah I have had it for 5 months already
<md_5> just not ubuntu
<Befficient> So.... multiarch on Ubuntu is complete?
<Befficient> Any like... 64bit packages that are missing vs 32bit?
<md_5> yep
<md_5> Befficient mind you some asm programs are missing
<Befficient> hmmm
<Befficient> I generally use 64bit now for all OS
<Befficient> Pathscale won't even work on 32bit
<Befficient> That I know of
<Befficient> <3 that compiler
<Befficient> EkoPath
<Befficient>  ~40% ++ increase in application performance, simply by using Ekopath
<Befficient> My next thing is to try to get WINE compiled using Ekopath :)
<md_5> Starting at $1795
<md_5> maybe I should add a freenode bnc, I like you guys.
<Befficient> Ahh he left :(
<Befficient> Well... for what it's worth, Ekopath is now free
<Befficient> under GPL
<Befficient> At least the nightly is anyway
<Befficient> Don't mean to spam, but I'll just leave this link here in case anyone else is interested in Ekopath compiler suite: http://www.pathscale.com/ekopath4-open-source-announcement
<Befficient> Umm... I don't want to sound like an idiot, but can someone please explain what "Ubuntu Juju" is? I've read the Ubuntu Juju info page but ?????
<jaddi27> d1b, in here
<sagaci> it's pretty hectic until the people start downloading
<moldor> hey gang - when the final release of 12.04 appears, what';s the best way of updating (I.m running RC2) - apt-get ??
<jaddi27> i would have thought for a pre-release version, i would do a clean install
<jaddi27> but sagaci might know better
<sagaci> it's not officially out but the correct isos are up, if that makes sense
<moldor> yeah, trying to avoid that but I guess that makes sense to do a wipe and install.
<moldor> sagaci Yes, it does
<sagaci> well depends, if you're going to keep the install for years to come a reinstall now is worth your time
<moldor> On this laptop I'm hoping to - my daughter has stolen my MBP, and the work lappy is running *shudder* XP !!!
<sagaci> XP? seriously?
<sagaci> ubuntu is surely a needed upgrade
<sagaci> lubuntu is chugging away at 20kB/s download
<moldor> I wish... It's a Bank though... Wouldn't be too popular... And I'm running lubuntu too.. Quite snappy
<sagaci> I don't like lubuntu for much other than netbooks
<moldor> Seems OK on this HP - although I have an ASUS 1000HE that I might put it on too
<sagaci> putting it on a desktop is like putting a single couch in a mansion
<Millenaire> I bet they have the release anouncement all type up ready to go, ISO's all ready, mirrors are fully synced; but are sitting on the release, watching these chats, trolling us for the lol's
<Millenaire> ;)
<sagaci> well it's 11:56 UTC
<sagaci> so technically ~8mins away
<moldor> Wouldn't do it on a desktop - Wonder if I could shoehorn it onto a Cobalt Qube ??
<sagaci> s/technically/guesstimatically
<Millenaire> In other news, I see Torchlight 2 is now available for pre-order on Steam
<moldor> Must take a look... Would look good on the 55"... er, MONITOR...:-)
<sagaci> ~4 mins
<moldor> sagaci It's up now I think
<Millenaire> Nope
<Millenaire> No announce, anyway
<sagaci> ubuntu.com is up
<moldor> This Ubuntu for Android... A product yet or just a concept ?
<sagaci> concept
<moldor> Damn, I would so sacrifice an Android phone for that - or better still, my iPhone !!
<Millenaire> My Samsung Galaxy S II is very... laggy
<Millenaire> And slow
<Millenaire> :(
<Millenaire> The Samsung Wave was better
<sagaci> I like the concept but would like to see it refined
<moldor> Specs on the S III look nice... I'm waiting for either that or the Galaxy Note
<Millenaire> Galaxy Note = win
<sagaci> the old show-stopper bug
<Millenaire> Cept Internetz on my S II died :(
<moldor> Agreed - the UI would have to be radically redesigned to work on a phone - not impossible though... And the current replacement contender is the Note I think.
<Millenaire> RELEASE!
<Millenaire> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<sagaci> ya
<sagaci> peak hour traffic
<Millenaire> Yup
<moldor> Gonna have to see how it runs on the old Bondi Blue iMac.
<moldor> BTW, know anyone in teh Sydney area that might want a Dell Poweredge 2300 server ?  Couple of Gig of RAM, 3 or 4 x 36Gb drives. Shoud still work, asn't been fired up for abbout 2 years
<Millenaire> Ey, now to wait 100 years while accessing the relevant *Buntu pagres
<Millenaire> *pages
<moldor> yeah, the thruput is rather minimal... Might be a weekend job for teh work network I think
<ikt> would be good if we had this many people in here normally :P
<moldor> Just found my next Open Source project - http://www.openpilot.org/
<jaddi27> sagaci, time to hold a meeting to take advantage of all the people :P
<Millenaire> Well, I promise to come in more often :)
<Millenaire> 12 years of Linux.... I don't gve back near enough :/
<dns53> moldor it does sound like an interesting project
<moldor> I also will frequent as much as I can
<Millenaire> 12.04 - probably the biggest distro release in history
<moldor> dns53: I've wanted a quadcopter for ages... The Mrs doesn't see the point (bloody Windows user !!), but it would be way cool if for nothing more than terrorising her cat !
<Millenaire> I think Mr Ballmer should donate a server farm to Canonical for the next Buntu release ;)
<Millenaire> A big one
<moldor> Or a rack in the new Google data centre....
<Millenaire> Mind you, he'd probably want some patent rubbish deal in return
<moldor> Millenaire: Or a new wig... or girdle
<Millenaire> Think the the Iowa-consumer casr files say it all - public memos / emails from internal MS staff. One of them specifically states that... "Microsoft is only here to help Microsoft"
<Millenaire> *case
<moldor> Millenaire: Well, they got that right..
<Millenaire> Yup
<Termana> moldor, with a bit of work you could probably do the Ubuntu for Android thing yourself. Easiest way I would think of is, have an Android phone that outputs HDMI on the USB port (Galaxy Nexus does this for example) set up a chroot on the phone, and have bluetooth keyboard and mouse. Use VNC in Android to access you're chroot X. Not as elegant but you would get the same thing.
<Termana> your*
<moldor> Termana: Certainly one way of doing it.
<moldor> Work tomorrow... Out..
<dns53> Termana well that is what it is (from what i can see), an ubuntu chroot set up with the display to output to hdmi
<Millenaire> Kubuntu site still down
<Millenaire> One would assume that Ubuntu could handle the 12.04 traffic :/
<Millenaire> Doesn't take much to figure out that a load of people want this release
<Millenaire> Love Ubuntu, but after 16 releases I just thought.......
<ikt> yeah same
<ikt> Millenaire, but they don't increase the bandwidth I think just because it's burst and for such a short amount of time
<ikt> in a few hours it'll be back to normal 
<ikt> interesting, ubuntu up but kubuntu down
<Millenaire> Yeah
<ikt> in 2 hours I've uploaded more of ubuntu 12.04 than 11.10 and elementary os in the last 2 months
<Millenaire> Question: hid-logitech-dj - does this affect the G700 Wireless Gaming mouse?
<airtonix> Termana: galaxy nexus only does video out via hdmi when it detects full screen video decoding
<airtonix> i have one with a hdmi dock
<airtonix> ergo it's not a software decision to render the output via hdmi, but rather the gpu goes 'oh video decoding... derp engage hdmi'
<airtonix> it's possible to use custom firmware to make the output on the phone screen duplicated out through hdmi, but it's really slow
<bradm> I wonder where ikt gets the idea that we don't increase bandwith for release.. thats totally wrong, we definately do
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-27
<elky> bradm, things fell over therefore you could not possibly have?
<elky> Surely infinate bandwidth magically fixes everything
<bradm> elky: indeed
<bradm> even with increased bandwidth, there was a lot of interest in this release
<lifeless> bradm: perhaps because we don't talk in public about it ?
<lifeless> bradm: not in any detail, so folk cannot grok whats up
<bradm> lifeless: guess so
<lifeless> (I'm not questioning whether we should or shouldn't, just saying that you are in a privileged position to know :))
<lifeless> I doubt most of our *staff* know if we do/don't.
<lifeless> bradm: ^
<bradm> lifeless: yeah, I see all the servers melt :)
<elky> There's also the matter of assuming in good faith.
<lifeless> elky: that would be nice
<lifeless> elky: buuuuut
<elky> I know :P
<Kalidarn> :( http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120426/14505718671/insanity-cispa-just-got-way-worse-then-passed-rushed-vote.shtml
<ikt> didn't even get close to a TB uploaded 
<ikt> :(\
<ikt> uploaded 126GB in total
<ikt> but half of that was in the first 3 hours
<sagaci> head_victim: pingety ping ping ping
<md_5> rage!
<sagaci> the power of the ping
<md_5> my mouse back/forward keys work in firefox but not nautilus
<md_5> what is this shit :(
<head_victim> Hehe
 * head_victim isn't here, please leave a message after the PING
<benonsoftware> :D
<sagaci> head_victim: how does one import ical exports but retain their local time
<head_victim> Um?
<head_victim> You have an ical you've taken from point A, you want to install in another program in point B that is in a different TZ to point A?
<head_victim> Which program are you importing from/to? Can you just add a different TZ?
<sagaci> google cal
<head_victim> Create a new calendar in the account with a different time zone and copy?
<head_victim> And just pick which one to show at any one time?
<sagaci> yeah, seems to be the easiest way
<head_victim> Hell, you could even just share the private link with yourself
<sagaci> since it seems that you can't delete a week of events
<head_victim> That way whatever you change in one is updated in the other.
<head_victim> Complete mirror
<sagaci> head_victim: so what kind of throughput do you get copying big files over your network
<head_victim> Never really checked with decent hardware to be honest
<head_victim> Hang on, I'll mount a windows share on the wife's PC and rsync to see
 * benonsoftware nearly screwed his EC2 server updating to 12.04
<head_victim> sagaci: forget that, apparently I need to log her out to set up file sharing. 
<sagaci> ah ok, just wanted to see what kinda speeds i'm missing out on
<head_victim> Probably not much
<head_victim> I don't even know what I should be expecting
<head_victim> Currently though I just realised everything is hanging off an old 8 port 10/100
<head_victim> The 10/100/1000 is sitting down in the dining room
<sagaci> going to play it safe and copy everything over to 2GB sticks
<head_victim> Updating now?
<sagaci> clean installing the netbook with lubuntu
<sagaci> but it has around 10GB of data I want to keep and around 20GB data on the windows 7 partition that I'm about to wipe
<head_victim> Ah I'm going to "clean" install on this machine but keep /home
<head_victim> Assuming I can work out how to do that in the partitioning.
<sagaci> it's not hard but I get annoyed with having to do it all right
<sagaci> and I prefer a clean /home with default configs
<head_victim> True, I could move /home to a spare drive and only suck back what I want
<sagaci> choices, choices!
<sagaci> a student is going to try out ubuntu tomorrow on his toshiba laptop
<head_victim> rsync -av --progress /home /new/place ftw
<sagaci> so theoretically I shouldn't have to reinstall this netbook until 2017
<head_victim> I've been going LTS to LTS on my desktop. 
<head_victim> Was more concerned with Unity but it's proven pretty good now so happy to make the change
<sagaci> it's pretty McPolised
<sagaci> just about to blow windows away
<head_victim> So if I back up home and etc I should be pretty safe
<sagaci> yup
<jaddi27> sagaci, Updated to 12.04 now. Looking good so far
<head_victim> kvm or virtualbox?
<sagaci> I rarely use vms these days
<sagaci> jaddi27: yep, just reinstalling lubuntu now
<sagaci> on the netbook, might try kubuntu on the desktop for a while
<jaddi27> head_victim, actual laptop, not a vm
<head_victim> I do it for anything I don't want to put on my main machine. Either dev releases or projects
<jaddi27> sagaci, reinstalling already? or updating to 12.04?
<sagaci> clean installing to 12.04
<sagaci> netbook was on 11.10 for the full cycle, which is pretty rare
<jaddi27> yeah, i did a clean install also, but kept my /home partition
<sagaci> usually I reinstall periodically but I didn't use the netbook much over my laptop
<jaddi27> looks like a few of the people from last night are still here - it is the longest list of people i have seen on the channel for a long time
<sagaci> looks like they removed those test packages, translations dropped back down to 3500
<jaddi27> That is a better number
<jaddi27> I have not had time to finish off the untranslated strings, but should get back to it soon
<jaddi27> There were a lot of unnecessary packages based on the emails recently to the translators list
<sagaci> quantal translations won't open for a couple of months so 3500 should be a knockover by then
<jaddi27> yep, it should be fine to get done by then
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-28
<head_victim> So 12.04 is finally on my hardware instead of virtual machines.
<sagaci> :)
<md_5> and now my bnc can stay on freenode too. yay!
<head_victim> md_5: nice work
<md_5> I have 50 channels on esper
<head_victim> I keep meaning to set one up but never get around to it
<md_5> 2 on freenode (#ubuntu #ubuntu-au)
<head_victim> I've reduced my list down to 22 on freenode and a couple on OFTC.
<md_5> I went on a disconnect spree a few hours back. down to 37
<head_victim> I can't get me-tv working :/
<head_victim> Looks like they're aware of an issue and working on it.
<sagaci> quake 3 on ubuntu?
<head_victim> I play Urban Terror which is built of the q3 engine.
<sagaci> student, 13, asks if quake 3 would run on ubuntu
<sagaci> 1999 game
<head_victim> Should do, perfectly fine.
<head_victim> Maybe they're getting all nostalgic about the year they were born ;)
<sagaci> just surprised one would want to play a game that pre-dates their existence
<sagaci> let alone know about it
<sagaci> seems to be interested in ubuntu, gave him a liveUSB with 12.04
<head_victim> Always a good intro 
<md_5> uh I just figured out holding down the windows key displays a handy list of shortcuts
<md_5> neat
<head_victim> md_5: nice find, never knew that existed.
<md_5> neither did I ;s
<md_5> why does Unity make it so hard to add stuff to the dock 
<head_victim> Is it harder than in gnome shell?
<md_5> There is no way to create a .desktop file that I can see
<md_5> and It needs a .desktop file to pin it..
<md_5> Thats a real joke head_victim appears there is no way other than to make it manually
<head_victim> I'm just running programs and then right clicking and "lock to launcher"
<md_5> doesn't work on all my java programs
<md_5> ie the jars
<md_5> or sublime text for some reason..
<ikt> hey all
<head_victim> Evening ikt 
<ikt> just putting up a bunch of screenshots from my seedbox on release day
<head_victim> mmmm mailing list 101
<head_victim> Nice work, I'm pretty happy with my 12.04 setup now
<head_victim> A couple little kinks but very much functional in under an hour of work.
<ikt> yeah definitely
<ikt> very happy with the release
<ikt> watching the avengers couldn't help but think about the UI's they were using were horrible
<ikt> they look good in movies
<ikt> but it was like touchscreen with conky
<ikt> tons of conky stats in boxes that they swipe all over the screen and adjust on the fly
<head_victim> Hah, that's one of the few kinks for me to iron out, need to install and config conky
<ikt> I'm having trouble with it
<ikt> conky looks great
<ikt> but I hardly ever look at my desktop anymore it seems
<ikt> I just go between file manager, audacious/vlc, chrome and xchat/irssi
<head_victim> I don't think it will be hard I just haven't copied my old config over yet
<head_victim> Yeah, I generally leave xchat on one scree with conky down the side of that permanently and use the other screen as my "do other stuff"
<ikt> ah
<head_victim> Well you got me inspired, conky is set up now
<head_victim> I had a little tinkering with temperature locations but other than that, copy paste
<head_victim> ikt: http://is.gd/WNNVOm
<sagaci> nothing like having all your system info on the desktop
<head_victim> Oh and sagaci's here as well :) Evening
<sagaci> 8 sleeps
<ikt> nice
<ikt> double monitor?
<head_victim> ikt: yeah, a 24 and a 22
<ikt> hrmm can't see much
<ikt> does flickr reduce the size of the image?
<head_victim> Apparently so, googling now and the free one only does 1024
<ikt> ah
<ikt> drats
<head_victim> I can upload a close up of any section if you like?
<ikt> whole thing :D
<ikt> imgur
<head_victim> Hmm, sounds fair. I'll see how hard it is to set up
<head_victim> http://i.imgur.com/PZugU.jpg
<head_victim> Considering ditching the wallpaper for a plain black one
<ikt> you're in a few chat rooms
<ikt> rantandswear looks interesting
<head_victim> Yeah, that's the list I culled.
<ikt> good idea on the double monitor though
<ikt> forgot you could have 2 monitors -_- and have conky/irc on one, other stuff on the other
<ikt> atm I'm typing this on an 11" laptop
<ikt> with my desktop next to it
<sagaci> head_victim: did I take long to setup 2 monitors
<sagaci> it
<head_victim> Nope, just opened nvidia-settings
<ikt> had much fun with hdmi?
<head_victim> Both DVI
<ikt> I plug my lappy into the tv using HDML, get video up but audio comes out of my laptop, and no hdmi audio out :S
<ikt> hdmi*
<head_victim> Ah, hardware or driver issue?
<ikt> not sure
<ikt> tried both ati and os drivers
<ikt> neither worked
<ikt> the ati drivers made it worse :S
<head_victim> I'm currently playing around trying to see if I can get evolution to be a 1:1 offline backup for gmail for email, calendar and contacts.
<ikt> which software do you use for contacts/calendar?
<head_victim> evolution can do it
<ikt> how do you sync to it?
<ikt> like if you wanted to have cal on your phone + in evo?
<head_victim> Gotta run for a bit, it's not too difficult but I can explain when I return
<ikt> kk
<head_victim> Still running away but the principle of it for me is to have an offline backup of my important google stuff so if they lock me out, go broke, shut down services, etc, I can still get my data and life goes on.
<ikt> oh
<ikt> O
<ikt> I'm thinking more of a sync server
<ikt> running LDAP + AD + WebDav/Cal or something
<head_victim> ikt: it does that as well, you can use it instead of the web interface if you prefer. I'm only trying to use it for the backup purpose though
<OnHaLT> hi all
<OnHaLT> i want to install ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04  i have both live cd's but having problem and i could use any help and i am new to linux
<OnHaLT> thank you
#ubuntu-au 2012-04-29
<Lindon-Wynta> 52GB done, ~47GB to go :/
<Lindon-Wynta> Downloading a copy of Precise repos for offline use
<Lindon-Wynta> Then I gotta get KDE3 repos and some others...
<Lindon-Wynta> Does anyone know if Ubuntu Software Store will actually work, if sources.list is directed to local repos?
<Lindon-Wynta> Or will if everything be greyed out, if Software Centre detects no Internet connection?
<sagaci> just in case the internet goes down
<jaddi27> i think you can set it up to use a local repo
<Lindon-Wynta> Hmmm
<sagaci> Lindon-Wynta: no, they come from extras.ubuntu.com
<sagaci> I might be wrong
<jaddi27> head_victim would know more - he has done it before
<sagaci> sorry
<Lindon-Wynta> That's ok, I'm more of a Synaptic / CLI guy
<Lindon-Wynta> Software Centre is nice, little slow for me
<sagaci> I thought you meant that special part of the store
<Lindon-Wynta> That's ok, thanks anyway
<sagaci> in that case, it should all work, unless you install a package that need to download from external source, ie. flash, ms fonts
<Lindon-Wynta> yeah, been trying to take care of that too lol
<Lindon-Wynta> I found an offline-MSFont installer
<Lindon-Wynta> Flash is easy
<Lindon-Wynta> It's all easy, really, just very tedious over a ~5Mbit - 6Mbit connection :/
<Lindon-Wynta> Well, it's not so much that, mainly the servers seem to take their time sending me the data
<head_victim> Lindon-Wynta: what we did for an installfest was rsync an entire repository (it's around 500GB from memory?) and then do some dns foo to make everything point to a webserver running the repo
<head_victim> It took me a couple of days to sync the whole repo over Telstra cable from aarnet
<head_victim> The idea being all computers on the network use the local copy then and it's super quick to install software.
<Lindon-Wynta> head_victim, yeah I'm using debmirror for Ubuntu via aarnet and rsync (custom script) for openSUSE
<head_victim> Ah, I didn't do anything custom for the rsync, I literally just rsynced the whole mirror (archive and releases)
<Lindon-Wynta> Yeah, rsync doesn't descriminate against which files it pulls
<Lindon-Wynta> Which I think is rather handy
<head_victim> Yeah, it was handy. Took forever and still chewed over 100gb a month keeping it up to date
<head_victim> I haven't updated it since January though (the USB drive it's on is sitting in the cupbaord) so I'm thinking maybe a whole new download would be easier.
<Lindon-Wynta> Yeah, well mine will mainly be "fire and forget". I'll grab what updates for Prices there are now (or soonish), but after that, that's it.
<Lindon-Wynta> *Precise
<head_victim> Yeah, I had everything from 10.04 up here so figured may as well do the lot.
<Lindon-Wynta> Ahhh can't wait for Quetzal, I have enough issues with Precise typos lol
<head_victim> I gotta charge, feel to hang around and ask questions though. sagaci and jaddi27 are both pretty clued in :)
<Lindon-Wynta> Cya head_victim 
<Lindon-Wynta> Thanks
<Lindon-Wynta> sagaci, So, I was planning on pulling extras.ubuntu, does this mean I should have the "meta-data" (fancy stuff) for Software Store?
<sagaci> Lindon-Wynta: I'm not sure how that would work since some of that is proprietary and/or paid for softwares
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-22
<skraito> hellow
<skraito> anyone here
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-23
<ikt> hello all
<jea> hi ikt 
<ikt> heya
<ikt> much happening in the ubuntuverse?
<jea> I really haven't been keeping up to date enough with it
<jea> the release date is rapidly approaching 
<Noskcaj> as a result, you two should have iso tests running.
<ikt> lol
<Noskcaj> also, i'm paint my computer. i've already put a window in and made a giant cooler
<ikt> Noskcaj: good call, left my laptop at home >.<
<ikt> Unity is still a little laggy on my laptop
<ikt> that's on 13.04
<ikt> since alphas
<Noskcaj> ikt, understandable. i run xubuntu and all the installers work fine in VMs
<jea> If I had a spare box to run tests, I would probably do it
<Noskcaj> jea, how much money do you have, i'll build you one
<ikt> pretty sure most are uni students here
<jea> ikt: not all uni students
<jea> Noskcaj: haha, thanks for the offer
<Noskcaj> np ;)
<jea> I have a couple of machines I probably could use, but I need the time to set it up
<Noskcaj> ikt, i'm younger than that
<jea> and this point of the semester is not that time
<jea> Noskcaj: high school? We have had a few start out in this channel at that age
<Noskcaj> jea, yeah, year 9  NSW
<jea> cool
<Noskcaj> either of you doing anything for ANZAC day?
<jea> I am not too sure yet
<jea> In past years we have gone to watch the local service, but I am not sure if we are doing it this year
<Noskcaj> Could someone in NSW confirm bug 1171613 for me
<lubotu2> bug 1171613 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Sydney timezone is in the wrong location when autoset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1171613
<Noskcaj> why do with have lubotu? not ubotu
<Noskcaj> jea, i have to spend three hours marching 
<jea> lubotu2 is the loco team version
<lubotu2> jea: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jea> lubotu2: Don't worry, I never did 
<lubotu2> jea: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jea> lubotu2: list
<lubotu2> jea: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg lubotu2 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg lubotu2 !alis ».
<Noskcaj> oh, i thought it was lubuntu
<jea> ah, not quite
<jea> Noskcaj: marching sounds alright - it is for a good reason
<ikt> Noskcaj: don't believe so, work on public holidays
<ikt> so extra $$$ 
<ikt> besides that
<jea> Noskcaj: your bug earlier - is that autoselecting based on location from the internet?
<Noskcaj> jea, yeah, it says sydney, point canberra ish
<jea> right. Is Sydney in the right place if you manually select it?
 * jea will be back later
<Noskcaj> jea, yeah
<Noskcaj> jea, turns out it doesn't
<jea> Noskcaj: in that case, there is a bigger bug that needs to be fixed too. Would be worth adding that to the issue
<Noskcaj> If anyone wants to test PowerPC, let me know. i have at least 20 different Macs.
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-24
<hammommah> greetings I am having some troule connecting via ssh from outside my local network. I have port 22 forwarded. I am currently running 4 csgo servers and a minecraft server. I can ping my server from outside. I can ssh into server from within my local network no worries. Any suggestions on where to look. When I try to connect from outside I get "No route to host"
<jpickett> sydney meet up on saturday
<jpickett> jared: ^
<jared> jpickett: yeah, I keep meaning to figure out how to get something in Brisbane
<Noskcaj> is anyone online able to help with testing or  bug 1172059
<lubotu2> bug 1172059 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "kubuntu ubiquity encryption doesn't check password" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172059
<Noskcaj> also if anyone wants a free powermac i'll send them one.
<skraito> hi aussie
<skraito> anyone here
<Noskcaj> skraito, yep
<skraito> noskcaj
<skraito> how are ya can i private message u
<Noskcaj> goo. yeah, sure. 
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-25
<jea> Noskcaj: ping
<Noskcaj> jea, hello
<jea> Noskcaj: may I pm you?
<Noskcaj> sure
<jea> Happy New Ubuntu everyone!
<david_in_perth> so... I wonder when the new images will appear on ftp.iinet.net.au
<jared> david_in_perth: aarnet appear to already have them - http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/13.04/
<jared> Haven't verified though
<jared> <jared> david_in_perth: aarnet appear to already have them - http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/13.04/
<jared> <jared> Haven't verified though
<jpickett> well the desktop isos are mirrored on aarnet
<jpickett> test it out in virtualbox since the screen flickers on my toshiba laptop
<jared> I'll probably wait a week or two then upgrade
<jared> jpickett: also, just FYI, you appear to identify to nickserv after joining channels, not sure how to fix that in chatzilla though - https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin
<jpickett> yep haven't been bothered to fix it in cz
<jared> No worries, it's the sort of thing most people aren't aware of when it's themselves.
<jpickett> jared, retry
<jared> Nope, still rejoined
#ubuntu-au 2013-04-27
<Noskcaj> Are any of you guys able to make me a stencil of the ubuntu logo?
<mesquka> Yes I can if you want
<Noskcaj> mesquka, never mind, i've got a proper one myself
<mesquka> ok
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-21
<Ubuntu-ceo> 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Public Channel irc.oftc.net #0x71 #0x71.org , visit : http://0x71.org , channel rule : Please dont said #channel and paste url , you will be kick by bot, msg skraito-0x71 if you been ban. For #ubuntu you'r ceo is one of 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Core Member see this : http://0x71.org/0x71-xc-our-list-of-our-team/ , come to irc.oftc.net and use AstaraOS 
<jea> For reference to everyone, do not join that group. They have nothing to do with Ubuntu, and are just spamming channels
<jea> If I see them again, I will be kicking and banning them.
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-22
<mbaggs> Installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my HP Envy DV7 Laptop today and all is sweat love it
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-23
<bigred15> Ubuntu 14.04 is sweet!
<mbaggs> I agree
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-24
<mbaggs> Hi all
<mbaggs> Any suggestions for a compliant dlna server software 
<hybr1d8> mediatomb.cc is pretty good
<hybr1d8> or http://sourceforge.net/projects/minidlna/
<mbaggs> thanks mate
<mbaggs> sugestions for a printer/scanner brand the just works 
<mbaggs> as i cant get my brother to work
<mbaggs> it will print but not recognise the scanner at all
<jea> I have found HP to be fairly good 
<jea> but I have only used their printers, not scanners
<mbaggs> ok i need an all in one that will just work
<mbaggs> ok ill check it out thanks mate
<hybr1d8> I'm using a brother all-in-one and it works okay
<mbaggs> is it 64 bit or 32 bit os
<mbaggs> as i cant get mine to scan on a 64bit os
<hybr1d8> x64
<mbaggs> ok 
<hybr1d8> just followed the directions on brothers website
<mbaggs> yea i did that but it stil wont work and ive had it for 6 years so i think it might be time for a new one lol
<mbaggs> thanks anyway mate
<blahdeblah> mbaggs: Which model of Brother do you have?  I bought one recently and it works just great.
<mbaggs> DCP-115C
<jared> mbaggs: I have a HP all in one and the program "simple scan" just works. From memory there was no set up at all
<jared> However it is an old one and I did have the printer installed to print to prior to trying to scan from it
<jared> mbaggs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592489&p=9949615#post9949615 looks like it fixes it really easily
<mbaggs>  Hi all
<mbaggs> on a homw media, file, print server would i be better using 32 or 64 bit ubuntu
<benonsoftware> mbaggs: If you have 3-4GB+ of RAM, I would use 64 bit
<mbaggs> 4gig Ram -- dual core 2.5ghz cpu
<benonsoftware> mbaggs: You should use 64 bit then
<benonsoftware> If you use 32 bit, some of the RAM won't be detected
<bigred15> Good evening folks! 
<benonsoftware> Evening bigred15 
<bigred15> How are ya mate?
<benonsoftware> I'm good, you?
<bigred15> Yeah not too bad champ. Quiet night in here it seems, heheh.
#ubuntu-au 2014-04-26
<jea> so, Utopic Unicorn
#ubuntu-au 2015-04-20
<lchln> Would anyone not busy be so kind as to help me with some partitioning and mounting via the CLI?
<blahdeblah> lchln: Only us busy folks in here. :-)
<blahdeblah> lchln: Just ask your questions and we'll do our best
<blahdeblah> Or if it's not au-specific, you might find #ubuntu a bit more active...
<lchln> it's not AU specific, but no one has spoken in there since I entered. :P
<lchln> I have 1 TB drive put into a bay of my server. I'd like to make it contain one partition and then mount it.
<lchln> I'm trying to work in Parted but am getting a bit confused. It's okay to start from scratch as there is no data on it.
<lchln> Not really sure where to begin.
<blahdeblah> lchln: do you know which device name your drive is?
<blahdeblah> e.g. /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, etc.
<lchln> Hey blahdeblah, I have it all partitioned and mounted now. Just had to find the right drive.
<lchln> However now when i boot up, I get a red 'FAIL' next to "Starting Read required files in advance (for other mountpoints)"
<blahdeblah> lchln: My favourite command for locating that stuff is "lsblk -o NAME,MAJ:MIN,RM,SIZE,TYPE,FSTYPE,MOUNTPOINT,UUID,MODEL,SERIAL" - makes it really easy to find the relevant device
#ubuntu-au 2017-04-25
<bx9ner> Are some of the servers down or something I'm getting this error :
<bx9ner> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<bx9ner> 403 forbidden
<blahdeblah> I think it's time to retire this channel, and I'm going to vote with my feet. \o
#ubuntu-au 2019-04-26
<ashley_> Hello
#ubuntu-au 2020-04-25
<snaz> Anyone around ?
